# Problems with wildgame innovations



## mtstephens18 (Aug 29, 2013)

Has anybody else had problems with their products??  I have a trail camera and the batteries will be dead after a week or two.   I was also given a wildgame rangefinder as a gift. Every time I pull it out of my pack, the battery is dead!   The numbers are very faint, and in low light you can't even see the yardage.   Now the numbers are messed up and you can't even tell what the yardage is at all.   Keep in mind, I have only used the thing about 5 times.  I contacted them and they won't do anything without a receipt.    So I told them I would never buy anything else from them


----------



## andlan17 (Aug 29, 2013)

Good choice to not buy from them anymore. Awful company.


----------



## bull0ne (Aug 29, 2013)

I solved my WGI product stress with fire or green dumpsters. 

Cheap, china-made junk.........don't expect a decent product from them. Then you won't be disappointed. 

JMO


----------



## keowens31 (Aug 29, 2013)

Do a quick search on here. You will find a lot of topics about WGI products, and the poor quality. Save your self some trouble, stay away from them.


----------



## jaymax00 (Aug 29, 2013)

I bought two cameras and one doesn't work at all, the other has one time. I changed the Sd card out and it stopped working. Called customer service and it was not a good experience. Those will be the last ones I buy. Jay


----------



## masonbell1 (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a camera I bought 2 years ago and the infrared doesn't work. Black pictures at night. But incredible daytime pictures. It's my primary turkey camera


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 29, 2013)

Most of the lower end cameras are junk. That's why there cheap


----------



## GADawg08 (Aug 29, 2013)

keowens31 said:


> Do a quick search on here. You will find a lot of topics about WGI products, and the poor quality. Save your self some trouble, stay away from them.



this^^^^ . Ive never owned anything with Wildgame Innovations written on it, except Acorn Rage attractant. It doesn't take long to do a search and see how many dissatisfied cutomers there are with their products


----------



## cape buffalo (Aug 29, 2013)

buy a Moultrie M-80xt from ebay around 100 dollars best game camera Ive own it has taking over 4500 pictures on one set of batteries ''


----------



## BigPimpin (Aug 29, 2013)

Everything they sell is junk and the guys on their TV show are a joke.  They might as well market their cameras as disposable trail-cams.  Me and the guys I hunt with have quite a collection of WGI cameras that have gone bad.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Aug 29, 2013)

cape buffalo said:


> buy a Moultrie M-80xt from ebay around 100 dollars best game camera Ive own it has taking over 4500 pictures on one set of batteries ''



Well I have a primos camera that does pretty well.  Its been in the woods for over a month and still had 85% last weekend.     The rangefinder is what really riles me up since I only used it 5 times


----------



## creekrunner (Aug 29, 2013)

I must have gotten lucky. I have a Wildgame Inno. I bought at Tractor Supply in 2011 and have literally thousands of pictures off it. It uses 4 C cell batteries and they last a while.These are from this week
( hope I haven't jinxed it now)


----------



## Snood Collector (Aug 29, 2013)

Bought 3 wild game micro red 8's to add to cam supply for hunt lease back in spring. Two have quit. Ones still on tree now and scares me to check it. I'm a Bushnell max HD fan though. That dude will roll of piles of pics. I need all the cams I can get and can't afford a dozen reconyx. I'm so done with wild game it ain't funny. They'll have to change their quality for me to try another.


----------



## dustin01018 (Aug 29, 2013)

Called about a camera that wouldn't work they told me that it wouldn't work in hot temperatures.  I asked why sell it in south GA then?  no comment...  Done with them for two years now, I wouldn't take a camera from them if it came with batteries and a SD card for my Bushnell, and theirs in the trash.


----------



## spydermon (Aug 29, 2013)

But Lee and Tiffany use them now...they gotta be good right?


----------



## mtstephens18 (Aug 29, 2013)

spydermon said:


> But Lee and Tiffany use them now...they gotta be good right?



Haha.  Well I would hate to know my name was associated with them


----------



## firebreather (Aug 29, 2013)

My son won one in a contests , ran good for 1 yr n 3 months , then crapped out , musthave a self destruct mode , bought an Browning range ops today n put in in hs took good pics gonna set it out Fri , ,my wild game innovation camera would power up but wouldn't go in sleep mode n then had to take batteries out to turn it of ,made power switch n hooked it up plc wouldn't work so I cut it longways on the vertical band saw at work n threw it in dumpster ,


----------



## BMCS (Aug 29, 2013)

masonbell1 said:


> I have a camera I bought 2 years ago and the infrared doesn't work. Black pictures at night. But incredible daytime pictures. It's my primary turkey camera



Same thing here I have two that the infrared will not work.  I have another one that want work period.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 29, 2013)

firebreather said:


> My son won one in a contests , ran good for 1 yr n 3 months , then crapped out , musthave a self destruct mode , bought an Browning range ops today n put in in hs took good pics gonna set it out Fri , ,my wild game innovation camera would power up but wouldn't go in sleep mode n then had to take batteries out to turn it of ,made power switch n hooked it up plc wouldn't work so I cut it longways on the vertical band saw at work n threw it in dumpster ,



That's the best thing you could have done with it. Other than use it as a dummy camera


----------



## MadMallard (Aug 29, 2013)

Biggest rip off of any outdoor company.  Cheap China junk.  Just say no to WGI no matter what it is.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Aug 29, 2013)

Wow !!  Sounds like they got a bunch of unhappy customers!!   You would think if they had stuff tearing up, they would try to make it right,but obviously not.    That's why I told them I would warn everybody about them.  And obviously they don't care cause they never even replied after that


----------



## CORNFED500 (Aug 31, 2013)

yea my rangefinder was junk too and customer support was a wasted call


----------



## kevincox (Aug 31, 2013)

I've never bought a wild game product of any kind and I'm thinking its a good decision now


----------



## DSGB (Sep 3, 2013)

Have the Halo rangefinder. I take the batteries out at the end of every hunt and keep them in my bow case and then put them back in when I get my bow out of the case. Those CR2 batteries ain't cheap. I agree that their stuff is junk, but the above trick works for me.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Sep 4, 2013)

Junk Junk Junk!!! Horrible customer service!!!!


----------



## mtstephens18 (Sep 4, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Have the Halo rangefinder. I take the batteries out at the end of every hunt and keep them in my bow case and then put them back in when I get my bow out of the case. Those CR2 batteries ain't cheap. I agree that their stuff is junk, but the above trick works for me.



That's what I have.  My numbers are so faint that I can't hardly even see them in good light, but not at all in low light.   Now they are completely gone.  Is yours like that?


----------



## mtstephens18 (Sep 4, 2013)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> Junk Junk Junk!!! Horrible customer service!!!!



You're right.  We emailed back and forth for a while, I finally realized they weren't gonna help me so I told them that I would never buy from them again and I would tell everybody I know not to either.  And obviously they don't care if they have any business or not because they never answered me back


----------



## GADawg08 (Sep 5, 2013)

have you guys seen the commercials for Lee and Tiffany Lacosky? Lee says that he is a professional hunter and that he uses wildgame innovations products "by choice". Hmmmm???? .....I guess they give him so many cameras that he can just throw them out if they don't work


----------



## jvaughn92 (Sep 5, 2013)

I have never had because of some of the problems people had that I know. His camera was taking white pics in day light and black pics at night with the occasional good pic. He called tech and they told him the cam was facing towards the sun when it was coming up or goinv down was the reason it was like that but  idk how the sun effects it at night. That was a crazy answer and I do know some white  pics are from sun but not all. Glad I stick with moultrie m880s


----------



## DSGB (Sep 5, 2013)

mtstephens18 said:


> That's what I have.  My numbers are so faint that I can't hardly even see them in good light, but not at all in low light.   Now they are completely gone.  Is yours like that?



Nope. Mine just drains the battery if I don't take it out. Works fine with a fresh battery.


----------



## Golightly (Sep 10, 2013)

*Lights Out Cameras*

Well I have nothing but positive things to say about Wildgames Lights Out cameras.  I have been using them for the past 2 seasons and no issues.  Battery life is great.  Picture quality is great.  I don't recommend buying any camera under $140.  You get what you pay for.


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 10, 2013)

Me and a buddy bought 2 each. Both his lasted maybe 2 weeks and mine didn't last more than 3 weeks. All kinds of problems. JUNK


----------



## rockychuntclub (Sep 10, 2013)

Wild game was terrible for me... moultre m80's is what I use now and don't or havnt had any problems


----------

